# Online Grad Degree .... anyone know any?



## PianoCoach (Nov 28, 2010)

I would love to work on a graduate degree in music history but can't find an online school that offers it. (it seems like every other major is possible). Music history would actually be compatible with learning independently. I work odd hours and travel so I am unable to enroll in the nearby conservatory . Does anyone have any leads?


(I posted this also in the "Member Chat" area which is probably more suited for this type of post. Everyone in this forum seems so knowledgeable ..... perhaps someone here is familiar with such a program)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm afraid nearly all of the online universities have curricula for vocations considered 'practical' (lol). Since those schools aim at appealing to and accommodating those who want and need a degree to raise their income potential, music history does not fit the practical criterion... :-/


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Try the Open University?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Read books, test out of what classes you can and do what work you can't test out of at a real university?


----------

